# about to order comp XE-R cam, do oil pump or no?



## phantomGTSLOW (Feb 3, 2013)

hey guys, 

been doing research lately, and im almost ready to order my cam kit. My current specs are 2006 GTO 6.0 M6. pacesetter long tubes, catless mids, flowmaster mufflers, resonator deleted. I should be getting my cold air intake this week. probably the vararam. someday I want to build a motor, and supercharge it, but thats long down the road. 

I think im gonna go with the K54-444-11 comp cams

Comp Gen III LS1 LS6 Xtreme XE R High RPM 273 Hyd Roller Cam Camshaft K Kit | eBay

people are saying Im gonna need to take the heads off to change the lifters, is this true???

I think im going to change my oil pump while im down there. I was just wondering which oil pump is a good one to use. 

thanks for your time


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes you do need to pull the heads to replace lifters. That will entail fluids, head bolts and gaskets as well. IMHO it is imperative that you replace the plastic lifter trays if you do that as they are the most likely thing to fail. If it were me I'd go with a bigger cam. That kit is for a LS1 as well. You should talk to a cam grinder to get the right cam for your goals instead of internet advise or catalog shopping. SLP or Melling would be my choices of oil pump. You do know that you will have to have a tune after the cam install.


----------

